# HR34 Genie scandisk question



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

I did a red button reset on the HR34 and when it went past the almost done blue screen it said scan disk corrected 360 errors. So my question is is there a problem with the hard drive or did just correct a fragment issue because it seems to be working fine now.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

That's not good. While it's possible that the DVR was able to repair the drive, in my experience this will only get worse. You might try repeating the drive diagnostics yourself ....

Run the Built in Self-test (BIST) to try and repair your hard drive. To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:

* Reboot DVR via red button inside card door.
* When you see "Running receiver self-check" press select
* You will see "Entering Diagnostics Mode..."
* Select Advanced Tests Menu -> Hard Drive utilities -> Short Smart test

You can also run the file test, and the DVR can sometimes repair a bad file report.
* If the other tests pass, run the surface test. Warning: This process could take several hours to complete. You may want to run it overnight.

The good news is that every attempt is made to save programming. This is less destructive than a reformat all and could provide you with a more stable system if you are having problems that appear to be related to the hard drive.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

mkdtv21 said:


> I did a red button reset on the HR34 and when it went past the almost done blue screen it said scan disk corrected 360 errors. So my question is is there a problem with the hard drive or did just correct a fragment issue because it seems to be working fine now.


That's a sign it is beginning to fail.

Notify DirecTV that your DVR is reporting HDD errors.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Get it replace ASAP. hard drives don't get better.


----------

